# Max weights on Autotrail Cheyenne 632



## desedmon (May 20, 2012)

Max plated weights on the 632 are 3,500kg for the Ducato and the Peugeot and 3,800kg for the Merc version. I have the Merc version and weighed it at a weighbridge with full water and full fuel, no passengers and no cycles and so on and it came to 3480kg.
Now the unladen weights of all three versions is 2980kg. My question is how the hell do the Ducato or Peugeot versions keep under 3,500 with say cycles and two people, food and clothing. When I have a passenger, clothing and food and a large dog, I'm ok at 3,700kg max and am legal - the other chassis versions can't be!
Am I missing something here because I got a hell of a shock at the weighbridge, I thought I'd be around 3,250kg.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Could it be that the Fiat and Peugeot based motorhomes are the ALKO chassis, which presumably would give them a lower running in weight before the addition of the over 75kg weight driver, passenger(s) and all the other requirements. Just a thought.


----------



## desedmon (May 20, 2012)

I'm a bit confused here - presumably the Ducato and Peugeot do indeed use a different chassis from the Merc which again presumably uses a Merc chassis or at least a different one to them HOWEVER as they are all declared 2980kg unladen, I guess the difference in chassis is not relevant as the declared unladen weight (including whatever chassis is used) is 2980kg.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our Cheyenne 632 is on Fiat base and plated at MGW 3500
It is difficult to keep to that.
Dave p


----------



## desedmon (May 20, 2012)

When you're fully loaded with water, fuel, passenger and so on, what do you think you weigh in at?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Fiat and Peugeot are basically the same company and use different badges yet share the same components , Mercedes is a different company and shares nothing with the other two. The Mercedes chassis is designed, from new, to carry more weight hence the higher MGVW.

I always have a look at the figures for new motorhome at the shows and cringe at the available payloads on some (Rapido seem to be particularly stingy with payload) Many motorhomes now come in two plated weights one of which is 3500Kg. This is purely cynical on the part of the makers in order to make the vehicle available for drivers without the necessary category to drive been over 3500Kg.

Remember its the drivers responsibility to make ensure they are under the limit, the manufacturer doesn't have that worry!

I remember owning a Hymer 544 on a Fiat chassis some years ago. When empty it was about 50Kg under its max rear axle limit  It amazed me to see similar vehicles in Europe with motorcycles hanging on rear mounted racks, I dread to think what their rear axle weights were.

I feel that manufacturers, and even more so, dealers, should do much more to make purchasers aware of the very serious matter of weight. There are, without doubt, many motorhomes on the road that are SERIOUSLY overweight, many will not care but a lot more are just blissfully unaware of possible consequences.

I am equally sure that there are many over 3500Kg motorhomes being driven by people who don't actually have the correct licence (and as such cannot have insurance because all insurance says "holds or has held a licence to drive that class of vehicle" )


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

A few years ago,whilst looking at motorhomes and seeing one which would fir the bill,I asked the salesman the weight details of it. Don"t know off hand he said,adding that I was the first person/prospective purchaser in his seven years of selling m/hms, that had mentioned weight.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

And the dealer clearly didnt know or even care.

Scandalous in my view, bearing in mind the possible consequences of running overweight. But why let the simple matter of letting someone unknowingly break the law get in the way of a sale?

Look at some of the 6 berth MH's, they simply don't have the available payload to carry 6 people without adding any water, fuel, food, bikes, clothes etc. Goods not "fit for the purpose they are intended for?" 

Discuss.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

desedmon said:


> When you're fully loaded with water, fuel, passenger and so on, what do you think you weigh in at?


Honestly I do not know.
Last time I went to weighbridge we were on the limit of both axles mgw. No water and half a tank of diesel.
Rest of stuff was minimal. No food minimum clothes 2 chairs, windbreak. And the tow bar.
I thought the weighbridge which is at local quarry may have been a bit out.

Dave p


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

My last MH was an 03 Authorial Dakota.

After a visit to the weighbridge    I removed the towbar (65Kg!) and the generator (50Kg) in order to try and stay under both rear axle and gross vehicle weights. It was a bit "challenging" even after sheding 105Kg 

A few months ago I saw another Dakota that had a large motorbike hanging off the back. I dread to think just how much over weight it was on the rear axle, I bet the steering was nice and light though :wink:


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Likewise Mr Plodd. On our last m/hme,an Autocruise Stardream with a payload stated as 697kgs, just to make sure we were legal at all times, I had removed the tow equipment at 65 kgs and the roll out awning at 24kgs.. Don"t travel with much water and try to weigh every additional "heavy" item, just in case. Like you I have seen the consequences of overweight vehicles in my previous and now thankfully forgotten life. Now grabbing life by the throat while we can.


----------

